# A very pertinent Sally Forth comic strip from Sunday



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

We were reading the Sunday paper yesterday and my wife, who does the comics first, looked over at me and said you need to read Sally Forth today. So I put aside the news and took a read. It was quite funny and very pertinent for the folks on here. Take a look and get a Monday chuckle. (If this is not allowed for posting I can remove it and post the link instead.)










Bob K.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:!!!

Thanks for sharin'

Model on!!

Dave


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great post, Bob! Love it! :lol::lol::thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh, boy, do I resemble THAT remark!!!


----------

